# Do you paint gas meters,electrical boxes,etc?



## TommyO (May 23, 2013)

I know I don't post often, but have been lurking for some time now. I mainly spray exterior and almost always paint electrical boxes (tape off the glass circle of course), gas meters, kitchen range vents, cable boxes, water reading ovals, outlet boxes, etc. My reasoning is that most of these things really attract the eye and stand out if unpainted. I had a "psychotic" lady customer who was just beside herself after these things were painted on her house. The stupid thing is, each of these items were a different color and had the previous house color slopped on in spots. I suppose the best thing to do is explain this to the HO before painting but 98% of the time no one says a word. Do you guys paint these items as well? Do you ask permission first? Thanks


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I just was asked to paint it after I had it meticulously masked off. My reasoning was the pipe was galvanized metal and I wasn't sure if the a100 I was using would last on it. 




Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

If it's not against code, I paint it. I used to ask on houses that weren't done, but no one cared

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

TommyO said:


> I know I don't post often, but have been lurking for some time now. I mainly spray exterior and almost always paint electrical boxes (tape off the glass circle of course), gas meters, kitchen range vents, cable boxes, water reading ovals, outlet boxes, etc. My reasoning is that most of these things really attract the eye and stand out if unpainted. I had a "psychotic" lady customer who was just beside herself after these things were painted on her house. The stupid thing is, each of these items were a different color and had the previous house color slopped on in spots. I suppose the best thing to do is explain this to the HO before painting but 98% of the time no one says a word. Do you guys paint these items as well? Do you ask permission first? Thanks


We usually paint, but we always ask...usually during the initial walk through...right about the time we are asking if they want the downspouts painted body or trim color 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

we ask too during walk through about things like this. When it's time to paint if there is a label we just coat it with Vaseline, works great :thumbsup:


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

We have painted most all of them and rarely asked custom input, we just mask the badges and lens and the plastic lock on the power boxes.

There is meter grey colors if ya want to get fancy but 1 thing is for sure those old faded meters and boxes of 30 or 40 years next to a current paint job look like crap and will look bad every time the home owner see it.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

That stuff is usually an eyesore and gives a cluttered look. Its hard to believe the woman flipped over that.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes we paint all those things, including all pipes and scuppers on the roof (new construction). 

It's now part of the local code requirements to paint exterior vent pipes on the roof for "fear of U.V. degradation". lol


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Homeowners wanted to it to blend in. Wish I had a final pic, after we did the "grout" lines and put a wash on it, it blended well.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The last time I asked them, our local utility didn't want the gas meters painted. OTOH, we do paint electrical, cable, phone, etc. boxes as a matter of routine.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I tend to leave them in ANSI grey or something similar. These manifolds are a major utility and usually have the main shut off valves for emergency and safety purposes. They should be maintained and easy to identify by the FD. I wouldn't go as far as painting the natural gas lines orange like they're coded in many jurisdictions, but an identifiable color (grey) in contrast to the rest of the building, along with labels, suggests importance IMO.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I've occasionally reapainted the gas line going into the building. Pain in the butt when you have to hit it first with an oxide primer

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Gough said:


> The last time I asked them, our local utility didn't want the gas meters painted. OTOH, we do paint electrical, cable, phone, etc. boxes as a matter of routine.


Yep, I paint all pipes conduits and boxes. :thumbup:
Never the gas meters. :no:


----------



## TommyO (May 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the input gentlemen. This bitch thought she invented painting. We did a super job on the house but if we hadn't painted them, it would have looked like hell. She should have thanked us, really!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TommyO said:


> Thanks a lot for the input gentlemen. This bitch thought she invented painting. We did a super job on the house but if we hadn't painted them, it would have looked like hell. She should have thanked us, really!


I don't know about the rest of the PT members, but the above quote sounds pretty harsh for an insignificant issue. I mean really? A tiny box needs to get painted grey because the painter wrongly assumed they should go the same color as the house. Big deal.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

TommyO said:


> Thanks a lot for the input gentlemen. This bitch thought she invented painting. We did a super job on the house but if we hadn't painted them, it would have looked like hell. She should have thanked us, really!


Its her house. You work for her. Shoulda asked imo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paint em....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Paint em....


...after the homeowner (your boss) makes it clear that they want them painted.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

1) yes 

2) sometimes


----------



## Bruan (Apr 28, 2014)

Is a good idea to cover all labels and.. with something before painting the box. Donot paint the hole box and labels and ...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bruan said:


> Is a good idea to cover all labels and.. with something before painting the box. Donot paint the hole box and labels and ...


It's good advice like this that keeps me hopeful for the future of the painting trade, and hopeful for the hard working members of our industry who maintain a standard that can be respected.

Thank you Bruan from Toronto!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I ask the customer during the initial walk-around. Most ask my advice, so I tell em that my rule of thumb is, if it's been painted before or has some degree of paint/overspray on it already, paint it. If not, it's a matter of preference, and if it were my home, I'd paint it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I ask the customer during the initial walk-around. Most ask my advice, so I tell em that my rule of thumb is, if it's been painted before or has some degree of paint/overspray on it already, paint it. If not, it's a matter of preference, and if it were my home, I'd paint it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


But would you paint the meter the same standard ANSI grey that the utility company paints them, or the color of the house? Say Maroon for instance. That is the question.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I use the meters as a saw horse when I'm spraying installed base:jester:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> But would you paint the meter the same standard ANSI grey that the utility company paints them, or the color of the house? Say Maroon for instance. That is the question.


Same color as the house. Sanding sponge or liquid sanding de-glosser to new plastic or metal, mask all informational markings, then paint it house color to make it go away.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We painted an old rusty gas meter once and a putty knife scrape of the surface rust was enough to open the gas line.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

DeanV said:


> We painted an old rusty gas meter once and a putty knife scrape of the surface rust was enough to open the gas line.



Were you on the line for that one? Or did they see it as it being better it happened there while someone would have caught it right away rather than it bursting a bit down the road when no one was there? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DeanV said:


> We painted an old rusty gas meter once and a putty knife scrape of the surface rust was enough to open the gas line.


Maybe this is a good reason to not just paint a gas line with any old light weight exterior paint made for housys. I'd use, at minimun, a single component comercial/industrial product designed for such an important utility line.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

They did not see it as our fault. No shooting of the messenger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yes, I pretty much paint it all except for gas meters (unless the were previously painted by the last painter)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Yes, I pretty much paint it all except for gas meters (unless the were previously painted by the last painter)


As you can see, we've really tuned this place up with nothing but professionals


----------



## Amirdorna (Apr 29, 2014)

*Good Idea*



CApainter said:


> Maybe this is a good reason to not just paint a gas line with any old light weight exterior paint made for housys. I'd use, at minimun, a single component comercial/industrial product designed for such an important utility line.


Although I don't agree to paint over gas box, but I think its a good idea to spend some more for painting it, WHEN NEEDED!!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I like painting meters it's a gas!:whistling2::yes:


----------



## Cutandroll (Mar 3, 2014)

It's sort of frowned upon by the gas company in my area. I'm friends with a couple of them here on LI. And they hate when I tell them I've painted them at customers houses upon request by HO


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Same color as the house. Sanding sponge or liquid sanding de-glosser to new plastic or metal, mask all informational markings, then paint it house color to make it go away.


To bad it can't be masked good enough to where the gas company meter readers couldn't fine it!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mudbone said:


> To bad it can't be masked good enough to where the gas company meter readers couldn't fine it!


With the new "Smart Meters", you could build a brick sarcophagus around it and they'd still be able to tell if you've turned your natural gas line into a filling station for your NG powered vehicle.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sarcophagus?

Triple Word Score!


----------



## Paintinglife (Sep 13, 2012)

When I'm selling the job I carry before & after pictures showing how "non-asthetic" items will be painted unless requested otherwise. 
One person out of every 1,000 wont want them painted. You got that person and they are usually a little crazy! Keep doing it the correct way and hide those ugly boxes!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Paintinglife said:


> When I'm selling the job I carry before & after pictures showing how "non-asthetic" items will be painted unless requested otherwise.
> One person out of every 1,000 wont want them painted. You got that person and they are usually a little crazy! Keep doing it the correct way and hide those ugly boxes!


I would never allow you to assume my gas meter should be painted with the same water based paint that you applied to my stucco. As a knowledgeable homeowner, I would require you to apply an epoxy base coat to the meter (if it was showing bare steel) followed by a two component polyurethane ANSI gray for UV and abrasion protection. If you did not comply, I would find someone who will. 

As a property homeowner, I'm the boss.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> With the new "Smart Meters", you could build a brick sarcophagus around it and they'd still be able to tell if you've turned your natural gas line into a filling station for your NG powered vehicle.


I bet a Faraday Cage would get their attention, though, depending in which technology they're using.

I'd be happy to let the meter reader wonder around a bit to find it. OTOH, I want the firefighters to be able to locate it in a hurry.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We paint the gas sometimes, electric box or any other boxes fixed to the walls always.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Paintinglife said:


> When I'm selling the job I carry before & after pictures showing how "non-asthetic" items will be painted unless requested otherwise.
> One person out of every 1,000 wont want them painted. You got that person and they are usually a little crazy! Keep doing it the correct way and hide those ugly boxes!


Agreed

Sent from my SCH-I435 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

Each home is different, but in most commercial projects they specify to paint the meters.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Just finished this one up. 
No gas meter but plenty of other boxes ect... :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorta off topic but not much time available (2 jobs, single dad, good looking  ). 

Heres a nice house, remodeled, lots of money put into it, yet look what they did to the new doors, not to mention they used a sub par trim paint...

Makes you wonder.

At least my sw has decent coffee to help forget...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Sorta off topic but not much time available (2 jobs, single dad, good looking  ).
> 
> Heres a nice house, remodeled, lots of money put into it, yet look what they did to the new doors, not to mention they used a sub par trim paint...
> 
> ...


Not to mention that all the doors are sideways....


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Not to mention that all the doors are sideways....


Those are side doors...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> *Sorta off topic* but not much time available (2 jobs, single dad, good looking  ).
> 
> Heres a nice house, remodeled, lots of money put into it, yet look what they did to the new doors, not to mention they used a sub par trim paint...
> 
> ...


Ya think? Should have been it's own thread! If that... :bangin:


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you did the okay we always paint the utilities.:thumbsup:


----------

